# Étendre WI-FI time capsule + Airport Extreme



## eliotzeder (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, voila ma question : 

J'ai une connexion internet chez free, une time capsule et un Airport Extreme. Le problème est qu'il il me faudrait au moins 3 points "Borne d&#8217;accès Wi-Fi étendue" chez moi pour avoir internet. 
Je me demande donc si je peu brancher la freebox a un point A, la time capsule qui "capterais le wifi et le ré-amplifierais ??" a une point B. et encore une fois la même chose avec le Airport Extreme a un point C.
Comment configurer ça si c'est possible ? Sinon comment faire pour avoir un grand réseau wi-fi quand on a une grande maison a couvrir ?  

Merci d'avance ^^" 
(désolé je suis une pure bille dans tout ce qui est réseaux :rose


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

"capter le wifi et le ré-amplifier", c'est la fonction "répéteur wifi".

Une borne Apple ne peut répéter le signal QUE d'une autre borne Apple.

Il n'est donc pas possible de répéter le signal de la Freebox avec la TC ou l'AE.

Il faudrait placer la FB en A, tirer un câble Ethernet jusqu'à la TC en B, puis faire répéter le signal de la TC par l'AE.

Pour couvrir une grande maison en wifi, il n'y a pas de solution unique : ça dépend de la configuration des lieux.

Le plus performant et fiable est de tirer des câbles depuis la box jusqu'aux points d'accès wifi (Apple ou non).
Câble direct si possible, ou en passant par des boitiers CPL mais il y a des contraintes.


----------



## eliotzeder (31 Mars 2013)

Ok pour le coup de la TC j'ai compris mais je garde du coup le réseau de free ? ca me fait 2 réseau donc c'est pas divisé du coup ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2013)

Ca fait un point wifi en A, la Freebox, un point wifi en B, la TC, et un point wifi en C, l'AE.

On peut au choix :

- soit donner des noms différents aux 3 réseaux
- soit donner le même nom aux 3 réseaux et faire comme si il n'y avait qu'un seul "grand" réseau.
(mais pour ça il faudrait un câble Ethernet entre la TC et l'AE)


----------



## eliotzeder (31 Mars 2013)

J'ai conecté le freebox au la TC, (2 réseaux) et j'ai mis l'airport extreme pour étendre (toujours deux réseau, enfin 3 avec un "5GHz" 0o

Vous pensez que si j'achète une ou deux borne airport extreme en + ça me permettrais d'étendre encore plus mon réseau et résoudre mon problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2013)

On ne peut pas "étendre un réseau" deux fois de suite.

Sur cette page, regarder en particulier la "remarque importante" du chapitre "réseau étendu par des connexions sans fil".

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4145?viewlocale=fr_FR

Cette page donne aussi d'autres exemples de configuration.

Il y a d'autres solutions pour étendre le réseau sur des grandes distance :

Un exemple :

Au lieu d'utiliser l'AE en "extension de réseau", la configurer pour se connecter à un réseau.
Puis, de l'AE, faire partir un ou des câbles Ethernet vers d'autres bornes Airport, qui créeront chacune un réseau (on peut configurer pour qu'ils soient vus comme un seul réseau.

On peut faire des "ponts" sans fil à l'infini :
Si ------- représente Ethernet, et ))))) (((((( le wifi :

Freebox --------- TC ))))))    (((((((( AE--------borneAP))))))))   ((((((((borneClient-------borneAP)))))) (((((borneClient---- etc.....

Si les "bornes" (TC, AExtrême, AExpress, etc..) ont plusieurs ports Ethernet, on peut y brancher plusieurs câbles donc plusieurs bornes, et créer un "arbre" qui permet de couvrir autant de surface que l'on veut.

Chaque borneAP (point d'accès) crée un réseau. Les bornes "client" sont connectées, elles "reçoivent".


----------

